# High anticipator current



## babcjw (Nov 3, 2012)

My crew installed a rheem rgrl furnace today (change out), and found it to have 2.8 amps of current on the heating low voltage circuit r - w. current is normal with gas valve disconnected. replaced gas valve. same 2.8a. Could not keep the stat from cycling (T87F) on anticipator.
replaced board and wiring harness. same current. 
Could reverse polarity do this?


----------



## Thermostat (Oct 21, 2012)

Did they measure the control voltage also? What was the voltage? One option may be to just install a relay for the heat then the thermostat would only be energizing the relay when it call for heat.


----------



## babcjw (Nov 3, 2012)

that is what we did (installed a relay), hoping that the fuse holds until we find resolution.
27volts at board.


----------



## Thermostat (Oct 21, 2012)

I was thinking about the load on the transformer also. At 2.8 amp you would need at least a 75va tranformer. A 50va transformer is only rated at 2 amps continuous load. What size transformer does the unit have installed?


----------



## babcjw (Nov 3, 2012)

50va in furnace. 3amp fuse from factory. Hoping duty cycle keeps it
running until monday. mild weather. 
really looking for someone who had this with a rheem in the past. 
will find problem and post. 
thanks


----------



## Thermostat (Oct 21, 2012)

Let us know what you find out. I would think most gas valves would draw no more than 1 amp or under. The fan relay would be around .2 amps.


----------

